# Any advice?



## jacparr85 (Aug 6, 2012)

So I have been married for a little over a year. Before marriage my husband never initiated sex (only at the beginning) and told me he just wasn't sexual. Well I believed him until I found all of the pornography. That was 3 months into our marriage when I found it. Well, our sex life hasn't changed even though he claims that he doesn't watch it anymore. He still masturbates but claims he just uses his imagination. I always initiate sex but he never really rejects me. He also never compliments me... ever. Now I believe he has an addiction to the internet because as I sit here writing this he has been on the computer and cell phone ALL DAY. I also know he is still looking up women on his cell phone because I have found it. I don't trust him anymore and every time I try to talk to him about maybe compromising initiating sex and taking time away from the computer to be with me he usually gets cold or mean and tells me he will never change. I am seriously thinking about leaving him because I don't think this will ever get better. I am 28 years old and young enough to start over. Can anyone give me some advice?


----------



## LIMBOLADY (Aug 26, 2013)

You are very young and this is so early in the marriage to having to be having to deal with this sort of behavior.

My only suggestion would be to try and talk to him again about this behavior. Try and find out why he prefers the computer and internet women as opposed to you.

If he refuses to address this problem with you and continues to act in this manner you may have to ask yourself some tough questions.

Sorry I don't have better advice. This has to be very upsetting for you.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

What you see is what you get. Your husband does not want to change. You cannot change him.

So your choices are to stay and live the rest of your life with a man who prefers internet porn and his hand to having sex with you.

Or you leave him and find a man who can love you as a whole, healthy man.


----------

